# ASL Healthcare Registration and Autumno Lavoro Status



## MWM2014 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello,

I am British and my wife is American and we have finally moved to Liguria and I am now registered at my local anagrafe office and received the printed certificate today.

My question is that I am currently not working so I registered with the Anagrafe as someone who is "non lavoratore". Now that I am registered will I still be able to register with the ASL for healthcover? I was told that it is necessary to pay for cover and that it normally goes from 1 Jan until the end of the calendar year.

There is a notation on my Certificate that says..."Il presente certificato no puo essere prodotto agli organi della pubblica amministrazione o ai privati gestori di pubblici servizi." which has me concerned.

Also, in the next few months I would like to start my own business. Can you please tell me what proof I will need to provide to have Autumno Lavoro status here in Italy and to register it at the Anagrafe. Should I register my business in the UK and work from Italy? Or is it better to have a business registered in Italy. I am a writer and will also be doing some independent real estate consulting.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

MWM2014 said:


> My question is that I am currently not working so I registered with the Anagrafe as someone who is "non lavoratore". Now that I am registered will I still be able to register with the ASL for healthcover? I was told that it is necessary to pay for cover and that it normally goes from 1 Jan until the end of the calendar year.
> .


In theory you should be. The cost is based on income. There is a minimum IIRC but above that it's a percentage of income. There is also an upper cut off. But I'm going by memory.

Did you ask the Anagrafe office about the form for the ASL? Unless things have changed they should have a form for you to take.


----------



## MWM2014 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, Thank you very much for your advice. I will go back to the Anagrafe office and ask about a form for the ASL.


----------

